# Brain freeze moment



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I need to know how much I should be feeding 1 1/2 week old ND kids 

How many bottles a day and how much? 


Its amazing how quickly your brain freezes up when its your own animals :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Its amazing how quickly your brain freezes up when its your own animals


 don't worry about that.....we all get that way ...from time to time..... :help: :doh:

I don't know the answer to the ND kids......I am sorry.. I can't help...but I hope someone else... comes along soon.. that can....I know... I'm not much help :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey, I am sorry I do not know either. 

Isn't it hard when it has to do with or own goats we can not think how to treat? :worried:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys I just decided to let him have as much as he wants up to 8 ounces.

The other three push him away - it isnt like she isnt feeding them, he maybe the biggest but he is real laid back so isnt as determined to get his food as the others. Is taking the bottle good once I put it in his mouth. So I will just keep at it. The other one is Ziva the girl. She must be getting more to eat today because her belly felt full and she wasnt interested in the bottle. I havent even tried the other boys on the bottle today (did a bit yesterday but they werent interested) only because I see them nursing the most. She will even call them over to nurse and they get there first and nurse the whole time. So those boys are fine.

Poor guy thinks I am torturing him so I have to catch him to feed him.....but soon I am sure he will figure out I have the food :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.....sounds like they are doing really well now....and got the hang of it... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he runs around me now and knows what the bottle is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that's cool Stacey........ :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

At one and a half weeks my kids are getting four or five bottles a day and i just give them as much as they want. I dont cut them down to three bottles until they are a month old. At two months they get two bottles a day until they are weaned. I have never meaured how many ounces each one gets unless they are sick and not eating well.
beth


----------

